# I'm new here



## kkotts8 (Mar 10, 2010)

i have suffered with graves disease for 6 years and now I am having more problems. I now have double vision and wear a temporary prism in my glasses until they figure out if its the right one. I started my journey with hyperthyroid and graves and graduated to rheumatoid arthritis. I am very glad to find this forum.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kkotts8 said:


> i have suffered with graves disease for 6 years and now I am having more problems. I now have double vision and wear a temporary prism in my glasses until they figure out if its the right one. I started my journey with hyperthyroid and graves and graduated to rheumatoid arthritis. I am very glad to find this forum.


Well, hi! And we are just as glad to have you as a member! I have prisms in my glasses.

If you have the time, give us a summation of what medical intervention you have received and what is going on now.

Most of us w/Graves' have one or more additional autoimmune diseases. Sadly. Wah!


----------



## kkotts8 (Mar 10, 2010)

I have recently seen an opthamologist, specialized opthamologist, and a cosmetic opthamologist. I had a cat scan which showed nothing that they didnt suspect. I have a deviated septum whick makes me laugh because my son is a highschool quarterback and I have played catch with him to many times. He throws incredibly hard and beaned me in the nose on several occasions. They talked about orbital decompression but we decided against that since there would be a 50/50 chance the double vision would be worse. My thyroid level is the normal ranges. The cosmetic op talked about working at the outer corners of my eyes to bring my lids down to alleviate the horrible dry eyes i experience. I'm not sure about that yet.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kkotts8 said:


> I have recently seen an opthamologist, specialized opthamologist, and a cosmetic opthamologist. I had a cat scan which showed nothing that they didnt suspect. I have a deviated septum whick makes me laugh because my son is a highschool quarterback and I have played catch with him to many times. He throws incredibly hard and beaned me in the nose on several occasions. They talked about orbital decompression but we decided against that since there would be a 50/50 chance the double vision would be worse. My thyroid level is the normal ranges. The cosmetic op talked about working at the outer corners of my eyes to bring my lids down to alleviate the horrible dry eyes i experience. I'm not sure about that yet.


Interesting. I did have orbital decompressions to both orbits and my double vision improved but not to the point where I could manage w/o prisms. I could have strabisimus surgery but I had my fill of eye surgery so opted out.

I also had the Levator surgery and while it certainly improved my appearance, it did not help the dry eyes. However, it is critical to be able to completly shut your lids because the dry eye would be so much worse and you could have serious injury to the cornea and/or the globe.

Glad you are seeing an ophthalmolic specialist.

So..............did you have RAI, Surgery or are you still on antithyroid meds??? What?


----------



## kkotts8 (Mar 10, 2010)

had rai I'm on synthroid. my level is with in acceptable range.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kkotts8 said:


> had rai I'm on synthroid. my level is with in acceptable range.


And, is that level acceptable to you? Do you feel good overall? Care to share your lab results with ranges intact?


----------

